# Pepcid AC side effects?



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Hey Everyone

Was wondering if anyone has given their baby Pepcid AC before and had any side effects afterward? We're doing 1/2 of a 10mg tablet once a day with his dinner to help heal an ulcer he may have gotten due to the advil. The last two days, he has had runny poops and stinky farts. The vet had said that the fards were more than likely caused by the Pepcid AC, he's had those since we started treating. But I don't know what is causing the runny poops. He is eating his kibble mixed with plain chicken and rice and the pepcid ac. He may be getting more treats than he should be, and I have asked everyone to stop giving him treats, so we'll see how things go tomorrow. I was just wondering if anyone else had this experience when they used pepcid. 

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i looked in my drug book :
Potential adverse effects (documented in humans) that could be seen include GI effects (anorexia, vomiting, diarrhea), headache, or dry mouth or skin. 
it is kinda new to be used in animals and there isnt a lot of data... i havent seen any problems when i have used it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Missy who had bladder cancer and on daily piroxicam ( nsaid) was also given the pepcid AC (1/2 10 mg tab) to help prevent the side afects from the piroxicam. She had it daily for about 1 year 9 months and never had any problems from either med.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

Zoey refused to eat so the dr. said give her 1/4 of a 20mg tablet twice a day for a week. It helped. She gets this way every few months. I sitll can't figure out if it's physical or mental (too many treats). I do know when she gets something very good, like a kong or people food, she will hold out for a long time hoping to get more of that good stuff!

Anyway, she has no side effects.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've never given Pepcid to the dogs but.... whenever I've taken it I have major stomach issues afterwards.







I get nausea pretty bad after taking it and sometimes I get stomach cramping. It's possible dogs could have similar side effects. I hope your baby feels better soon!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

Poor baby.









Personally, before I would give them something from a jar or bottle, I would try something natural. I swear by tips from this website, I have learned the easy natural way to do many things from it. There is a natural way to CURE an ulcer...pretty easy and NATURAL, too.

http://www.ehow.com/tips_8213.html

I also read apple cider vineger is a good method to get the body to kick in it's own healing . For that I would just add a few drops to their water...which is good for them anyway.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the very helpful information! Sorry it took so long to say thanks, but I've been busy - celebrated Codi's first birthday on Tuesday. He certainly hasn't been as smelly the last couple days, which is always nice. Thanks again!!


----------

